# Oblivion: Kopfgeld - dem Kopfgeld entkommen, unerkannten Kontakt mit der Diebesgilde herstellen



## derun (27. März 2006)

Hallo!

Dieser Thread sollte sich dem sehr wichtigen Thema "Kopfgeld" widmen. Sollte jemand etwas wissen, wie man z.B. das Kopfgeld senken kann (nicht nur über die Diebesgilde), wie man unerkannt mit der Diebesgilde Kontakt aufnehmen kann (eben, um das Kopfgeld halbieren zu können), wie man Geld verdienen kann, um das Kopfgeld zu bezahlen, oder wie man - bei Verhaftung - den Entzug von Fertigkeitspunkten verhindern kann und alles sonstige Wichtige zum Thema Kopfgeld.

Mein Problem ist:

Auf mich ist (ungerechterweise) ein Kopfgeld von 2164 ausgesetzt, ich habe aber selber nur ca. 400 an Geld (aber ich möchte mich nicht verhaften lassen, da ich ansonsten Fertigkeitspunkte verliere. Wie kann ich nun mit der Diebesgilde in Kontakt treten (somit halbiert sich der Betrag), ohne von den Wachen bemerkt zu werden (z.B. über die Abwasserkanäle; Aber bitte, wo ist der Zutritt zur Diebesgilde?)? Oder wie kann ich das restliche Geld verdienen (ca. 1500), ohne je eine Stadt betreten zu müssen (Z.B. gibt es irgendwo ein Lager in Oblivion, wo man genügend Geld verdienen kann?). Und wie kann ich, bei Verhaftung, verhindern, Fertigkeitspunkte zu verlieren?

Besten Dank für die Antwort(en) und für Eure Beiträge im Vorhinein.

Gruß,
d.u.

_Edit Atropa: Habe mal den Monstertitel etwas gekürzt. _


----------



## lowrey (4. April 2006)

Diebesgilde:
Schnellreise zum Hafen, 180Grad drehen, Stufe rauf, Stufe runter, nach rechts, erstes Haus bis Mitternacht warten.
Das erzählt dir auch jeder Bettler.
Hopfgeld:
Keine Wachen anquatschen, außerhalb von Städten den Reitern aus dem Weg gehen. Mit etwas Vorsicht kann man so lange mit hohem Kopfgeld weiterspielen.
Geld:
Gilden! Ob Diebe, Kämpfer, Mörder oder Magier es gibt viel Geld zu verdienen.
Sobald man Mitglied einer Gilde ist kann man alles aus den Gildenhäusern nehmen und verscherbeln, ist kein Diebstall.


----------



## Phade (5. April 2006)

lowrey am 04.04.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Diebesgilde:
> Schnellreise zum Hafen, 180Grad drehen, Stufe rauf, Stufe runter, nach rechts, erstes Haus bis Mitternacht warten.
> Das erzählt dir auch jeder Bettler.
> Hopfgeld:
> ...




Mh, ich könnte mich ja irren, aber ohne jemals im Gefängnis gewesen zu sein, dürfte er an der betreffenden Stelle niemanden antreffen. Außer er ist bereits Mitglied der Diebesgilde. Und ohne vorherige Verhaftung wird er keinen Kontakt aufnehmen können, weil die Diebesgilde keine Gildenhalle hat.
Versuche am besten, die Kohle zu verdienen und stell dich dann einer Wache und zahle dein Kopfgeld. Dann kommst du nicht in den Knast und verlierst keine Punkte. ODER zu speicherst (!), lässt dich verhaften und brichst aus dem Gefängnis aus (schwierig).

edit: aber ja.... undgerechtfertigterweise ein Kopfgeld von 2164 Gold  


Spoiler



sie sind doch alle unschuldig


----------



## Nesthaeckchen (5. April 2006)

Hi zusammen, einfach alles ablegen an einem sicheren Ort. Dann einfach verhaften lassen. Hat zwar Auswirkungen auf die Fähigkeiten aber besser wie die ganze Zeit weglaufen. Lustig ist das ich dann nicht mal angeriffen werde von Banditen aber was wollen die auch stehelen wenn ich in Unterhose unterwegs bin. hihi


----------



## Loosa (5. April 2006)

Phade am 05.04.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, ich könnte mich ja irren, aber ohne jemals im Gefängnis gewesen zu sein, dürfte er an der betreffenden Stelle niemanden antreffen. Außer er ist bereits Mitglied der Diebesgilde. Und ohne vorherige Verhaftung wird er keinen Kontakt aufnehmen können, weil die Diebesgilde keine Gildenhalle hat.


Das geht auch ohne eingesperrt zu werden. Am Hafengelände hängen jede Menge Steckbriefe von Graufuchs rum. Einen davon anschauen, und danach einen Bettler über 70 bringen. Der verrät dann wo und wann man Kontakt zur Diebesgilde aufnehmen kann.

Mittlerweile bin ich als Dieb schon relativ weit und mein Kopfgeld ist immer noch auf 0


----------



## Phade (5. April 2006)

Loosa am 05.04.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 05.04.2006 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krass, das ist mir neu. Und was sagt einem der Bettler dann? Man muss also nicht mal vorher im Knast gewesen sein?


Spoiler



Habe nämlich alles Missionen für die Gilde absolviert *angeb*


----------



## Ice-ms (5. April 2006)

Phade am 05.04.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 05.04.2006 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mal ne frage. Man kannn ja bei nem Gespräch auf den Kopf drücken.
Dann kommt oben so was kreisähnliches. Mit nötigen und witz usw.
Wenn ich auf Start drücke, sind in 3 Feldern so gelbe Teile. Eins ist leer. eins ist mit nem ganz kleinen Teil ausgefüllt. usw.
Was muss ich da machen, damit ich erfolgreich bin=
(Ich weiss noch nicht einmal was des bringt. Ist doch zum überreden oder?
Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte


----------



## HanFred (5. April 2006)

Ice-ms am 05.04.2006 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne frage. Man kannn ja bei nem Gespräch auf den Kopf drücken.
> Dann kommt oben so was kreisähnliches. Mit nötigen und witz usw.
> Wenn ich auf Start drücke, sind in 3 Feldern so gelbe Teile. Eins ist leer. eins ist mit nem ganz kleinen Teil ausgefüllt. usw.
> Was muss ich da machen, damit ich erfolgreich bin=
> ...


du musst in jeder runde alle viertel anklicken.
wenn du angefangen hast und schnell mit dem mauszeiger die über teile des kreises fährst, siehst du an dessen gesicht, was dein gegenüber sehr und ein bisschen mag und auch was er weniger und überhaupt nicht mag. die verteilung ist individuell.
jetzt musst du es immer so drehen, dass die positiven beiden viertel möglichst mit farbe gefüllt sind, wenn du sie anklickst. und die negativeren beiden natürlich möglichst leer (find ich relativ intuitiv, aber ich musste auch erstmal rumprobieren). einmal pro runde kannst du die farben um einen viertel im uhrzeigersinn drehen. die zeit läuft ab und dein beliebtheit geht damit ebenso langsam runter. nur während laufenden runden, also vorher überlegen, was du machen willst.
das hast du bestimmt schnell raus, ist nicht schwer.


----------



## HanFred (5. April 2006)

Phade am 05.04.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Krass, das ist mir neu. Und was sagt einem der Bettler dann? Man muss also nicht mal vorher im Knast gewesen sein?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


das man halt da in diesem garten gehen soll um mitternacht.
ich hab's so gemacht.


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. April 2006)

Phade am 05.04.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: aber ja.... undgerechtfertigterweise ein Kopfgeld von 2164 Gold
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ich hab auch auf einmal ein Kopfgeld von 80 (  ) gehabt ohne jemals bei einem Diebstahl erwischt worden zu sein.  :-o  Entweder war das ein Bug oder ich habe das -trotz fast krankhaft penibler Spielweise  - nicht bemerkt.


Spoiler



Naja, unter uns: Diebespack hat nichts anderes verdient.


  

Übrigens aufpassen bei der Aufnahmeprüfung: Das Tagebuch ist bei meiner Schwester einfach mal aus dem Inventar verschwunden. Hat da ein Dieb den Dieb beklaut?


----------



## outlawx (6. April 2006)

Hyperhorn am 05.04.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens aufpassen bei der Aufnahmeprüfung: Das Tagebuch ist bei meiner Schwester einfach mal aus dem Inventar verschwunden. Hat da ein Dieb den Dieb beklaut?



JA

@Thread: bei mir liefs so das ich erst in kontakt mit der diebesgilde tretten konnte nachdem ich einmal im knast war.
eigentlich läufts so, du liest das fandungsplakat vom graufuchs, klaust, kommst in knast, kommst wieder raus und dann bekommst du ne nachricht zugesteckt das du um mitternacht am hafen sein sollst. 
anders ist der kontakt nicht herzustellen. einmal knast ist pflicht    schließlich bist du kein _ehrlicher dieb_


----------



## Ice-ms (6. April 2006)

outlawx am 06.04.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 05.04.2006 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sich erledigt


----------

